# Chris Akrigg crash video...



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Here's the video he was working on when he got injured. The gap he was trying is pretty crazy... :eekster:






Not If, But When from chris akrigg on Vimeo.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn. Hope he heals up OK. He seems like a really nice Guy. He was one of my favorite riders to watch. So talented.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

Holy hell, that was intense.... Best wishes bro..


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

He is awe inspiring to watch in his videos... Healing vibes to you Chris..


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Check out "A Hill In Spain". He's ridiculous.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I think if i fell like that, I'd be screaming for help... how was he so calm?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd just heard about Akrigg and become a fan after "A hill in Spain". so sad to see him so badly hurt and giving him best wishes to heal fast:thumbsup:


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

You can lose a lot of blood (internally) from a broken femur. This could have gone much worse. I can't even imagine how much that must have hurt.



> I think if i fell like that, I'd be screaming for help... how was he so calm?


Shock, and a lot of adrenaline would be my guess.


----------



## genemk (Sep 15, 2009)

Amazing riding. Great to see him in good spirits after the fall. Hope he has as quick a recovery as possible.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

not a big fan of watching trials but Chris puts such a creative edge to it that it goes onto another level. havent heard of a hill in spain, will check it out now.
healing vibes bro


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

Gnarly. Heal up quick Chris. Such an inspirational rider. If you haven't seen his other videos, definitely check them out.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

ugh that would not be fun. serious drop there.

Hope he heals up and gets back to making wicked vids to enjoy!


----------



## JasonCz (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome riding, and what a cool mellow dude.


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey thanks for posting the vid man, that was quite awesome and without the usual pomp of more pro riders. He seems like a genuine chap so...sending him healing vibes.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man nice attempt...healing vibes


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

quite possibly my favorite rider—he can really, truly ride it all. Heal up soon.


----------



## redmr2_man (Jun 10, 2008)

wow.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I still can't get over how calm he is while waiting for the Evac crew to show up. Tough as nails...


----------



## mutti_wilson (Jul 8, 2009)

That looks gnarly. Hope he's back soon.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Moosey said:


> I think if i fell like that, I'd be screaming for help... how was he so calm?


 its the british bulldog spirit ha ha, and the lion heart.... plus he's from yorkshire so he's hard as nails........ 
great vid, shocking crash. get well soon chris.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Get well soon is right. He is an inspirational rider with personality and creativity to match his outrageous skill. This is a really heartbreaking video. I stumbled across it when my toddler asked to see a "bike race movie." I went straight to Chris's vimeo site because, sheee-it, he's the best! Then both my kid and I were silent when he revealed the crash and injuries. I wish Chris all the courage and luck.


----------



## tls36 (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, Kenny, me too, one very tough individual!!!!! Just attempting a gap like that is pushing the envelope of what is possiblen on a bike. Guys like him advance the sport-heal up quick!!! Now if only I could sack up and hit the Wasabi gap!!!!


----------



## Jeexer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd say he fared pretty well for that high of a fall. Best wishes on a speedy recovery Chris! With some of the crazy stunts he pulls I'm surprised we don't hear of this more often, but I am so glad we don't!


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I think the key to getting to that level of riding is really knowing how to judge what's possible as well as being able to safely bail out when things go sour. He definitely salvaged about as much as he could from a potentially devastating situation. That's what makes those guys so damn good :yesnod:


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

Thats a hell of a fall. Hope he heals up ok. I do dig the Appleseed Cast song in the first part of the clip though, one of my fave bands


----------

